# Vaccinations For Thailand?



## Hoc (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll be going to Thailand in about two weeks, and I was considering vaccinations.  It seems like it might be wise to get an Immune Globulin shot.  I looked at the CDC site, but they really go overboard.  I mean, they expect you to get a thousand vaccinations to go anywhere (make sure to be up on your hepatitis shot before going to Georgia!)

Assuming that I don't intend to become a human pincushion, what shots did you find helpful when going to Thailand?


----------



## LisaH (Jan 16, 2006)

Are you current with your Hepatitis shoots (A and B)?


----------



## Hoc (Jan 16, 2006)

LisaH said:
			
		

> Are you current with your Hepatitis shoots (A and B)?



No, that's what the Immune Globulin shot is for (Hepatitis A).  As far as Hepatitis B, I don't anticipate any blood-to-blood or sexual contact with the local population, so my understanding is that it is unnecessary.


----------



## Sirnesto (Jan 16, 2006)

We're leaving for Thailand this weekend. The Kaiser Pemanente travel clinic recommended Hepatitis A, Typhoid and a tetanus booster. An Antimalarial drug reigmen was another option if we were going to be spending time in the jungle - we aren't, although we are going to the Golden Triangle area. After discussing the risk issues with my doctor, I decided to forego tha latter


----------



## SharonD (Jan 16, 2006)

*Most expensive part of the trip...*

For our upcoming trip to Bangkok and Phuket, we got the Hep A/B combo, oral typhoid, and a diphtheria / tetanus booster.  Although we had no risk for Hep B the reason to get it, if I recall, was in case we had to have a blood transfusion while in foreign country.  Extremely unlikely but...  

We're not going to any jungles so no anti-malarial needed.  But dengue fever is an issue in Bangkok, according to our travel clinic doctor.  She recommended Ultrathon for exposed skin and Sawyer's to spray on clothes.  Dengue fever mosquitos come out in the daytime so she emphasized the importance of protection at all times when we're out and about.

I found the trip to our nearby travel clinic very informative and helpful.  Since insurance doesn't cover the shots, though, this was the most expensive part of our trip so far (accommodations are hotel points and timeshare trade; FF miles for air travel).  But I think it was worth it -- we're now protected for a number of years.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 17, 2006)

Immunoglobulin shot helps to boost your immune system in general but it's not specific for any one disease. There are Hep A vaccine and a Hep A/B combo vaccine available from your Doctor and you should inquire. It's a good idea to get Hep B vaccine anyway even though it's mainly transmitted through blood and sexual contact. It could also be transmitted through contact with chronic Hepatitis B carriers.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 18, 2006)

OK, so I got the immunoglobulin, and they had oral medication only for Typhoid.  I caved and got a Hepatitis A shot.  $200.  Definitely the most expensive part of this trip, as well.  She prescribed Malaria medication also, and told me that it was up to me whether I wanted to take it.  But, since the medication was $130, and I am not planning on being in the jungle at night, I figure I'll pass on that.


----------



## MaryH (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Hoc,

When I went to Malaysia a few years ago, my doctor perscribed Hep A/B combo and tetnus booster.   Being in Canada, it was all covered by health insurance but then I pay throught the nose in taxes...

Mary


----------



## jancurious (Jan 24, 2006)

*At Marriott Phuket now*

Hi Hoc,
We had the hepatitis A & B & typhoid shots when we went to India last year.  We also went for the anti-malaria pills for India but passed on them this year in Thailand.  We have been here for a week and a half so far and there is less mosquitoes than I find in Hawaii.  Chiang Mai seemed the worst & haven't seen any in Phuket this week.  I think the Marriott probably does a great job with spraying.

Jan


----------



## Hoc (Feb 15, 2006)

I didn't see any mosquitos in Phuket or Bangkok.  Could just be the time of year.  But, having enjoyed Thailand enough to go back (at least once in the next 15 years), and given that I'm probably going to Turkey later this year, I decided to start the Hepatitus B vaccinations when I got home.


----------



## ripshion (Feb 15, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> I didn't see any mosquitos in Phuket or Bangkok.  Could just be the time of year.  But, having enjoyed Thailand enough to go back (at least once in the next 15 years), and given that I'm probably going to Turkey later this year, I decided to start the Hepatitus B vaccinations when I got home.



Once you get the Hep B vaccinations it will be good for the rest of your life.


----------

